# Ostwok? Really



## citizenjoe (Jan 4, 2009)

A Swiss company bought Vostoc watches and rebranded them as "Ostwok". I bought an Ostwok Generalskie from Ebay, NOS. It seems very nice. Anybody know something about these?

Did the Swiss make any improvements over the the Soviets or is this simply a "rebranding" exercise. I think the venture failed, not surprisingly. Soviet engineering is the opposite of Swiss. The Soviets at their best made very simple things that work brilliantly and cost little to produce. The Swiss like every part to be jewelry.

Joe


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A nice 'curiosity' to own :thumbsup:

Ostwok watches were manufactured by Vostok for the Swiss company Ostwok S.A. Illnau starting from approximately 1995. These watches differ from original Vostok watches only by the use of the Ostwok logo on the dial. The company went into liquidation in 2000.

Cheers


----------



## citizenjoe (Jan 4, 2009)

dapper said:


> A nice 'curiosity' to own :thumbsup:
> 
> Ostwok watches were manufactured by Vostok for the Swiss company Ostwok S.A. Illnau starting from approximately 1995. These watches differ from original Vostok watches only by the use of the Ostwok logo on the dial. The company went into liquidation in 2000.
> 
> Cheers


They appear occasionally on Ebay sold from NJ USA


----------

